# Favorite TV Shows (of All Time, Not Just Current)



## wingchun100 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was wondering what kind of TV shows everyone likes. Old, new...doesn't matter. I am looking for something new to binge on.


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2017)

Watching Dark Matter on Netflix right now.  It's good... like a less awesome, but still fun Firefly.

Series of Unfortunate Events is available now on Netflix.  It looks incredible and I can't wait to binge watch it. 

Daredevil seasons 1 and 2 are terrific (season 1 is better).  Luke Cage and Jessica Jones are both solid (with the edge to Jessica Jones).  Looking forward to seeing Iron Fist in March.

The Last Kingdom is pretty good.  Based on the Saxon books by Bernard Cornwell and set in the 9th century.  I haven't looked, but it has a BBC feel to it. 

Bob's Burgers is so friggin funny.  Five seasons are on netlix, and I like them because they're a quick 22 minutes each episode. 

I still watch Elementary every time it comes on.  That's a network show and I'm not sure if it's available to binge.

Forged in Fire from the History Channel is fun to watch.  It's a competition show, in the same format as Chopped (Food Network).  The difference is that it's four bladesmiths making knives.


----------



## Buka (Jan 13, 2017)

Loved the Lone Ranger and Superman as a kid. Loved (and still do, The Three Stooges)Twilight Zone. Loved the Man From U.N.C.L.E., 77 Sunset Strip, Maverick, Combat, The Gallant Men, Loved the original Hawaii 5-0. That might be my all time favorite. Liked Happy Days, Friends, Frazier.

Watched Survivor for over ten years, religiously. Swore I'd never watch reality TV, but then one of my students went on (Boston Rob) and I got hooked.

Now, my wife and I like Blacklist, The Big Bang Theory, Life in Pieces, Fargo, So You Think You Can Dance.

The best thing I've watched in the last ten years is the the British series Luthor.

Homeland, on Showtime, was superb in my opinion. Then they killed off Quinn. And in the manner they killed him - myself and a dozen other wrote Showtime swearing to never watch the show again. And never will.

Yeah....I like tv a little bit.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 13, 2017)

Favorite shows of late, Game of Thrones, Justified,  have been binge-watching The Office.
Loved The Unit when it was on. And of course there's Seinfeld, M×A×S×H, the old black-and-white Andy Griffith Show never goes out of style, the Dick Van Dyke Show is a classic.......


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 13, 2017)

Babylon 5.
NYPD Blue.
Total Recall.
Hawai Five O (original series).
The Streets of San Francisco.
ST TOS.
ST DS9.
Luther.
Kung Fu.
Starsky and Hutch.
Deadwood. 
Derrick.

And probably a few others. There is French cop show I used to watch on late night telly, but think of the name right now. Oh and Inspector Montalbano as a current one was really good.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 13, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I was wondering what kind of TV shows everyone likes. Old, new...doesn't matter. I am looking for something new to binge on.


Let's see, among my favorites:

House, MD
Family Guy
Elementary
The BBC Marple/Poirot shows (with David Suchet and Joan Hickson)
Star Trek (any of them)
Firefly
Perry Mason
Cadfael (with Derek Jacobi - actually TV movies, but bingeable)
Criminal Minds


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Watching Dark Matter on Netflix right now.  It's good... like a less awesome, but still fun Firefly.
> 
> Series of Unfortunate Events is available now on Netflix.  It looks incredible and I can't wait to binge watch it.
> 
> ...


Elementary is available on Netflix.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow I have a huge range of shows I love from old comedies, action shows, sci fi, dramas but here's a list no particular order

Only fools and horses
One foot in the grave
Dads army 
Sherlock
Doctor Who
Gotham (only just started watching)
George and Mildred
Walker Texas ranger 
The ultimate fighter 
Doc Martin


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 13, 2017)

Californication
Entourage

I like the guys getting themselves in trouble over stupid things humor (I don't know how else to describe it).

The Office and Seinfeld are also favorites.

Oh yeah, Enter The Dojo on YouTube.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 25, 2017)

House
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Law and Order (original)
Law and Order SVU
Enter the Dojo
Red vs. Blue (not really a "TV show," but funny)
All in the Family

I used to live Seinfeld when it was on, but I have tried watching it since it ended, and for some reason I personally feel it has not aged well.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I was wondering what kind of TV shows everyone likes. Old, new...doesn't matter. I am looking for something new to binge on.



Paladin
Are You Being Served?
One Foot In The Grave
The Young Ones
Ghost In The Shell anime series
FLCL anime series


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 26, 2017)

Damn, there was a show I loved that I realized I left off my list. Then I got on here, and forgot it again! Well, it'll come back to me.

In the meantime, anyone else?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 26, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Damn, there was a show I loved that I realized I left off my list. Then I got on here, and forgot it again! Well, it'll come back to me.
> 
> In the meantime, anyone else?


I've found many on others' lists that belong on my list, too. It seems there's some commonality among forum-posting martial artists.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe I should start a thread about other entertainment interests...see what else we might all have in common.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 26, 2017)

Forgot about The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2017)

Coming back to this, I realize I didn't address the real question. I posted initially shows I currently watch and enjoy.   

Best shows ever... well, that's different.   Below are some of my all time favorites, based on how fondly I remember the show relative to my age at the time.

As a kid, a show I still remember is Star Blazers.   Oh man.   I would watch that every morning before school. 

Firefly was a perfect blend of action, humor and organic dialogue.  

Game of thrones. 
Vikings.
I do still love Elementary.
I loved the Great British Baking Show and now also love the American version. 
Forged in fire.   It's awesome.  Competition?  Check.   Nerdy?  Check.  Fire?  Check. 
Sherlock is great with cumberbatch.
Roots original and remake
Six million dollar man.  I still have my membership certificte to the Six Million Dollar Man Bionic Action Club.  The episodes where he fought Bigfoot are epic.


----------



## JP3 (Jan 29, 2017)

TV... shoot. I totally date myself on TV shows, and I'm not so sure that you even can binge-watch these.

Miami Vice
A-Team
Sanford & Son
Magnum P.I.

   ... see? Dated.My wife is a huge TV person, she's currently on Goliath. Reminds me too much of work.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2017)

Magnum PI holds up very well.  So does the A-team.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 29, 2017)

Steve said:


> Magnum PI holds up very well.  So does the A-team.


Just introduced my wife to the A-team last year (she grew up in Ukraine). I was surprised it was still enjoyable to me.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 30, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Just introduced my wife to the A-team last year (she grew up in Ukraine). I was surprised it was still enjoyable to me.


 
Ah, yes. So many shows just don't age well.


----------



## Buka (Jan 30, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Paladin
> Are You Being Served?
> One Foot In The Grave
> The Young Ones
> ...



Paladin. Coolest business card of all time. "Have gun, will travel."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2017)

Buka said:


> Paladin. Coolest business card of all time. "Have gun, will travel."


Damn, now that theme song is in my head. Well, at least it got ABBA out.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

Forgot to mention that my girlfriend has finally accomplished the impossible: I am now a fan of DOCTOR WHO. Before her, the only episodes I liked were the ones with Thomas Baker.


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2017)

Buka said:


> Paladin. Coolest business card of all time. "Have gun, will travel."


"Have gun, will travel," read the card of the man. 
A knight without armor in a savage land...

Before my time, but watched it in syndication.  I also liked Wild Wild West.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

Steve said:


> "Have gun, will travel," read the card of the man.
> A knight without armor in a savage land...
> 
> Before my time, but watched it in syndication.  I also liked Wild Wild West.


 
I have always loved things that were "before my time" more than those that were current. My friend's mom was amazed when I knew what DRAGNET was.


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Serenity
Archer
Daredevil


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't know what made me remember this, but when I was a kid, I loved GET SMART.


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2017)

Firefly for sure.  Daredevil for sure.  Archer???   Hmmm...  

Get Smart is another one that holds up well and is still fun to watch.


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Steve said:


> Archer???   Hmmm...



I like inappropriate stuff....


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> I like inappropriate stuff....


It's a little too much of that for my taste.  More my son's thing than mine.


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Steve said:


> It's a little too much of that for my taste.  More my son's thing than mine.



I never said I was mature......


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

Maturiy is overrated.

I still love Beavis and Butthead. The original stuff, no the revamp.


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2017)

Steve said:


> "Have gun, will travel," read the card of the man.
> A knight without armor in a savage land...
> 
> Before my time, but watched it in syndication.  I also liked Wild Wild West.



We used to watch Wild, Wild, West religiously. We'd go to my buddy's house - big living room, parents working - and re-enact the fight scenes, taking turns as Jim West. We'd pratfall like pro wrestlers. One of the guys was short, he immediately became Miguelito Loveless. We were fourteen. It was awesome.


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2017)

Buka said:


> We used to watch Wild, Wild, West religiously. We'd go to my buddy's house - big living room, parents working - and re-enact the fight scenes, taking turns as Jim West. We'd pratfall like pro wrestlers. One of the guys was short, he immediately became Miguelito Loveless. We were fourteen. It was awesome.


In high school, we would do movie fights in the halls, inspired by westerns and also Star Trek.  Turns out that was pretty nerdy.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't recall doing anything like that.

Oh wait, when I got mad in class because I thought the teacher was picking on me, I would growl like when Lou Ferrigno popped on the screen in INCREDIBLE HULK.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

By the way, that was in first grade when I was only 6, lest anyone thinks I was doing that as a senior in high school or something.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lone Ranger
The Cisco Kid
Paladin
Dragnet
Star Trek was good, partly because it was a new idea
Star Trek The Next Generation was great
Star Trek Deep Space Nine might be my favorite of all
And many others

Want to add radio?  Did you listen to radio dramas when you were young?

The Shadow
The Lone Ranger (Used to listen to that and Bobby Benson of the BRB Ranch on a crystal radio after school)  We had two other radios, but I just thought the crystal radio was cool.
Mystery Theater
Others I can't remember the names of now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 21, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> Lone Ranger
> The Cisco Kid
> Paladin
> Dragnet
> ...


I remember listening to those radio dramas with my grandparents (my brother and I spent our entire Summers at their house). Anytime I hear a bit of one of those, it just takes me back.


----------



## wingerjim (Feb 21, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I was wondering what kind of TV shows everyone likes. Old, new...doesn't matter. I am looking for something new to binge on.


New, I like the Marco Polo series on Netflix. Old, love Andy Griffith, MASH, and Hogan's Heros


----------

